
Show HN: A web3-enabled React starter app - freeatnet
https://github.com/freeatnet/web3-react-simple-app
======
gitgud
So is "web3" referring to Web 3.0? Which is the block chain Web or something?

~~~
helb
> web3-react […] framework for building modern Ethereum dApps

> […] decentralized applications (or “dapps”) gain the benefits of
> cryptocurrency and blockchain technology

Hah, spot on.

